# Police Officer Nick Armstrong



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Nick Armstrong Rapid City Police Department, South Dakota

End of Watch: Sunday, August 7, 2011

Biographical Info

Age: 27
Tour of Duty: 2 years
Badge Number: Not available

Incident Details

Cause of Death: Gunfire
Date of Incident: August 2, 2011
Weapon Used: Gun; Unknown type
Suspect Info: Shot and killed

Related Line of Duty Deaths

Police Officer
James McCandless
Rapid City, SD



Officer Nick Armstrong and Officer J. Ryan McCandless were shot and killed as they and another officer questioned four suspicious subjects at the intersection of East Anamosa and Greenbriar Streets at about 4:30 pm.

After several minutes a male subject in the group pulled out a concealed handgun and opened fire, striking all three officers before being wounded by return fire. The subject was shot and fatally wounded.

All three officers were transported to a local hospital in critical condition. Officer McCandless was pronounced dead shortly after arrival at the hospital, and Officer Nick Armstrong succumbed to his wounds five days later.

Officer Armstrong had served with the Rapid City Police Department for two years and had previously served two years with the Spearfish Police Department.
Print This Memorial >
Update This Memorial >

Agency Contact Information

Rapid City Police Department
300 Kansas City Street
Suite 200
Rapid City, SD 57701

Phone: (605) 394-4131


----------



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

R.I.P.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Armstrong


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

